# Soffit Vents Installed with no openings



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gutter and fascia boards have to be removed? What did they put in there? 



Post up some pictures.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Roofers usually install the roof and the ridge vents in my area. Carpenters install the soffits. Easy answer without seeing the thing they drill a bunch of holes up into the soffit and just pop in a bunch of those round soffit vents.......which will give you some ventilation but yet to be determined how much you need. Second, cut out soffit sections and pop in those rectalngular screens. Third they just use a wrecking saw to cut the nails and pull the soffit down and replace with a louvered one.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

You got roofers doing carpentry. Thats like having a driveway sealer build a highway.


----------



## TrueBlue7749 (Dec 27, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Gutter and fascia boards have to be removed? What did they put in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Post up some pictures.


I’m tempted to call it off and drill the holes myself from the attic. Even though I only have enough space between the rafters to fit my drill thru and I’d be drilling blindly


----------



## TrueBlue7749 (Dec 27, 2018)

Davejss said:


> You got roofers doing carpentry. Thats like having a driveway sealer build a highway.


I got me some soffit vents for symbolic purposes lol


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I do not see soffet vents, that board between the house and the gutter would have to be removed. Unless you can see that board from inside?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

When I bought my house many years ago (new construction) it didn't have any soffit vents, and also an inadequate number of roof vents. The attic would get super hot in the summer and I'd get icicles in the winter too (not enough insulation). I ended up cutting my own soffit vent holes using a drill to mark the four corners, and then a jigsaw to make the hole. If I were doing it today, I'd buy one of those small cordless circular saws and make quick work of it. I now have about 24 soffit vents on the upper level and 22 on the lower level.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi True Blue. If you paid with a CC I would challenge it. Him playing dumb doesn't excuse the attempt to cheat you. He knew darn well what he was doing and needs to either pay or do the job right.

Are the soffits he installed aluminum? I suspect they are. Whatever he installed was done without pulling the fascia and gutters so just scare tactics. In any case, whatever it costs to do the job right in his responsibility.

Did he give you the name of his insurance coverage?

Bud

PS you are 100% correct and he is 100% wrong.
Even worse, he is now lying to cover up his mistake.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like it is vented soffit. It does vent the area but no good as a system working with the ridge vent if rafter bays are blocked. Enough working room or not? That would have been obvious at the time of figuring out the estimate. That roofer just skipped part of the work and should finish it. Also, if the gutter was left in place during the work, that soffit cover would have been slipped under the gutter. That means rain leaking behind the gutter can follow the soffit and into your house. That thin line gap, what is it? Looks wide enough for many bugs to get in and encourage birds.


What area are you in? My opinion, but I generally don't believe in passive venting to cool the attic. Passive venting became popular because of the ice damming in snow areas but weather shield products do as much to limit the damage. Do you have hvac systems and ducts in attic? May help a little.


There are long shank extensions for drills. No room to work? Baseless excuses.


Send them a letter, for signed receipt. Start a paper trail and if possible, record your phone calls. I was dealing with a collection agency for number of years because of kid's hospital bill. I got a small recorder and told them I was recording from the beginning. No big deal.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks like there are continuous perforations on that, but is it really 1 piece integral with the fascia? Is it aluminum, the holes kinda look like perforated Hardie board? Do you have a pic at the end of the gutter that might show it?

I don't understand how either of you would drill holes from the attic - what, a 1" paddle bit? A 2" hole saw? How can you on an angle (if the drill and your arm even fits) and then not poke into this perforated panel? Then drill hundreds of these holes?

The best solution is to remove the plywood completely. There has to be some sort of nailer there for the plywood anyway, so should be no problem keeping the siding intact and reinstalling the soffit cover. 

As far as recourse with the roofer (if he asks for more $$), he did provide you with a soffit vent, and could wriggle out of the plywood because that could be something the homeowner (or hired carpenter) should have accomodated prior to his scope of work being started. So I don't know about that.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not really a soffit vent.....if it doesn’t vent!! Kind of like if he puts the ridge vent on.....but doesn’t cut back the plywood a couple of inches each side of ridge. No work! He needs to fix it.....one way by pulling the plywood out and reinstalling. As to drilling vertical holes where there isn’t enough head room for a regular drill, that’s why they invented the Hole Hawg! Ron


----------

